# iPod Nano 6th genration



## Ujjawal (Mar 19, 2011)

i  want to know more about its feature because i am going to buy in jaipur apple premium store on may 25 2011


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Its a pmp with one of better audio quality devices in it's price.

for more info see this-
iPod nano (6th generation): Multi-Touch gestures


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2011)

ipod nano 6G is totally junk product. Check Cowon S9 and D2+ instead or up your budget and get ipod touch 4G

@thetechfreak, you should have tried Cowons and Sansas before saying 'best audio quality in its price'.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

desiibond said:
			
		

> @thetechfreak, you should have tried Cowons and Sansas before saying 'best audio quality in its price'.


 errrr.....I think I read it in Digit. I have never used Cowons and Sansas. 

Looks like I have to edit my post.

So which product should be reccomended instead of iPod Nano 6th Gen.?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

desiibond said:


> ipod nano 6G is totally junk product. Check Cowon S9 and D2+ instead or up your budget and get ipod touch 4G


this.

I have Cowon D2, iPods are junk compared it as far as SQ is concerned.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmmm... I was reading Head-fi the other day and it seems that the iPods are not so bad after all.

Ipod Nano 6th gen in short,very short  - Head-Fi.org Community
Nano 6G - Head-Fi.org Community
Why do 90% of the people use iPod/iPhone as their portable player? - Head-Fi.org Community

iTunes still sucks, but the pods are fine IMO. Not comparing it to any other company, just posting what I read.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Yes even *digit* rates ipod's sound quality the highest. According to them, the ipod touch is kind of a benchmark in sound quality. Even higher than cowon's and sandisk's.

My brother has a 32gb ipod touch (previous gen) along with shure sh102 noise cancelletion earphones. Audio quality is terrific and beats and sandisks i have ever heard.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an iPod Nano as well as a Sony Walkman A844, and my friend has got iPod Touch. After listening to all of them, I can say that Sony Walkman A series has better sound quality than the iPods. And if you really think that Digit ranks iPods higher than other players, then you are wrong.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Well the stock earphones don't do justice at all. Try some good in ears before passing a verdict. That shure earphone i mentioned is a premium one. *102 GBP*. Its approx 9k here. Even an entry level senheiser cx 180 in ear will also do the job. They are 1.8k. The touch deserves earphones like these.

The sony cannot even drive premium headphones properly. Ipod touch is the ultimate as far SQ is concerned. Only itunes s***ks big time.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

iPods may beat the Sansas for SQ, but I doubt if it is the iPod shuffle which beats the Sansa Clip+. Price to performance is in favour of other companies. Besides, I still think that the Cowon J3 SQ is slightly ahead of iPod Touch and D3 (crappy UI, but amazing SQ) is better than both.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 9, 2011)

@Vickybat: I guess you didn't read my signature. I own a Klipsch Image X10 IEM. And I tried all of them with the same.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*@ aniket.cain*

Oh sorry mate. Didn't see that. Yes the x10 is one of the best and i have read some high praising reviews about it. How much did that sony walkman a44 cost you?

I said digit ranks ipod touch higher because they give the touch the best performer award everytime in their tests.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, Sorry that is A844. Officially it costs 9k. You can get it for around 7.5-7.7k online from ebay or any local shop.

and BTW, I have a fetish for earphones. Apart from Klipsch X10 and Klipsch S4, I own a Brainwavz M3, a Sennheiser CX-300II and a Creative EP-630. But once I bought my X10i, all others are eating dust in my cupboard. X10 rules. Though it will cost you more than your player.


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm... the discussion is about iPod Nano 6G. I guess we all will stay on topic from now, won't we?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

I feel the last gen iPod is a better buy than this.

I feel such a small touch screen doesnt help functionality a lot.


OP, I reccomend to save up a little and get a iPod touch.


----------



## Ujjawal (Apr 11, 2011)

I want buy because it is lighter than ipod touch and apple sound quality is best


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

Ujjawal said:


> I want buy because it is lighter than ipod touch and apple sound quality is best


Better get iPod Touch. It would let you do many other things. The current generation iPod Nano is a waste.

And iPod Touch can't really match the Cowon D2+/S9 in terms of SQ.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Better get iPod Touch. It would let you do many other things. The current generation iPod Nano is a waste.


 Agree. It's a brilliant product if you can afford it.





			
				 ico said:
			
		

> And iPod Touch can't really match the Cowon D2+/S9 in terms of SQ.


 does SQ mean Sound Quality? If yes. I think the ones you mentioned and iPod Touch are at par with each other.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think the ones you mentioned and iPod Touch are at par with each other.



I have iPod Touch 3G and Cowon D2 both.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2011)

Ujjawal said:


> I want buy because it is lighter than ipod touch and apple sound quality is best



If you are not able to accept the fact that there are better sounding players than ipods, there is no point in opening the thread and wasting others time. Please go ahead, get that nano and be happy. But do note this:

For the price of ipod nano, I can buy Cowon iAudio 9 8GB and a set a of IEMs like Soundmagic PL30 or Nuforce NE6 (by adding just a bit extra). I get a player that plays, wide range of audio formats (including FLAC, which is widely regarded as the best audio codec), has custom equalizer and BBE+ settings that you can use to fine tune the output according to your taste, has FM Radio, voice recorder, better battery life and hard audio controls (so that you don't have to turn the display on every time you want to change track). Couple the player with a quality set of IEM and you have a portable audio that literally pawns nano 6G in everything.

PS: I have used a Cowon D2 and ipod nano 3G so I can definitely say that while ipod nano 3G has very balanced audio quality and none of the equalizers were able to give a good output, D2 gave me complete control on the audio output. It took couple of days for me to get the right balance but it was worth it.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2011)

For Audiophile Quality nothing beats COWON's.........

If u consider Price to GB ratio I pods wins but for SQ it has to be COWON's lots of eq customization Jet Effects 3.0, BBE+, MATCH3BASS......
can play FLAC & OGG formats...

In comparison to Ipod nano check COWON i Audio 9  8GB version @ 6500 INR and 16 GB @ 8999 INR

for large AMOLED display consider COWON J3 best touch screen response & UI amongst COWONs but not like APPLE's UI

COWON J3 8GB Rs. 12,000.00   + expandable micro SD slot
COWON J3 16GB Rs. 14,000.00 + expandable micro SD slot

Apples Ipods of earlier generations upto 3rd were better in SQ but definitely not the newer one's. moreover its propriety u cannot change battery on ur own........ 

I really wonder why ppl here stressing more on APPLE's

Anyways Sound is subjective, everyone has their own likings & choice  

If u want to consider & try some thing good then check here
Media Players & Accessories MP3 Player

chat online with their executives & they can arrange a DEMO for u........


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2011)

Ujjawal said:


> I want buy because it is lighter than ipod touch and apple sound quality is best



Even the Cowon J3 is lighter than the iPod Touch! It is 76 grams as opposed to the iPod Touch's 115 grams. No, Apple sound quality is not the best as stated by other members here.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ So you mean the digit people who reviewed the ipod touch lied? Their reviews were false?
I have never listened to a cowon j3 before but have tinkered with the ipod touch a lot. And that too with good quality earphones i mentioned above. So i agree with the digit guys. Even they said cowon premium pmp's sounded excellent but rated the touch as the pmp to beat in terms of pure sound quality.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ So you mean the digit people who reviewed the ipod touch lied? Their reviews were false?
> I have never listened to a cowon j3 before but have tinkered with the ipod touch a lot. And that too with good quality earphones i mentioned above. So i agree with the digit guys. Even they said cowon premium pmp's sounded excellent but rated the touch as the pmp to beat in terms of pure sound quality.



I stopped believing in Digit reviews long back. ipod touch is a great allrounder and if you want a PMP that can do lot more than music, it is the defacto choice but for audiophiles, it ain't the one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2011)

why ipod nano is 6G & ipod Touch 4G ???


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 12, 2011)

Becasue the Nano came 2 Generations earlier  .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 12, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I stopped believing in Digit reviews long back. ipod touch is a great allrounder and if you want a PMP that can do lot more than music, it is the defacto choice but for audiophiles, it ain't the one.



+1 and other review and user who read junk from other forums write without knowing anything.I buy only those stuff which suite me.It's better go to show room use lit bit and start visiting another shop then do google.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> why ipod nano is 6G & ipod Touch 4G ???


 Nano is getting a frequent update almost each year and also because it came out before iPod Touch.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 12, 2011)

Ipod suffle is the poorest Apple device . Being loud does not mean great quality .

My Friend has Nano 2g which was good but I have no idea about the latest Generation and I have not used other Audio devices also .


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ So you mean the digit people who reviewed the ipod touch lied? Their reviews were false?
> I have never listened to a cowon j3 before but have tinkered with the ipod touch a lot. And that too with good quality earphones i mentioned above. So i agree with the digit guys. Even they said cowon premium pmp's sounded excellent but rated the touch as the pmp to beat in terms of pure sound quality.



No one has said that the sound quality of iPod Touch is bad. It is a great allrounder as desiibond said, but for audiophiles, the Cowon players are probably a better choice because they still are a notch above iTouch in terms of SQ and also have a much better equaliser. Even with EQ apps, the iTouch EQ is nowhere near Cowon's EQ. Once again, as desiibond put it, for audiophiles, Apple is not the one.

And you must also understand that audio quality is totally subjective. The reviewers at Digit might like the iTouch sound quality, but you or me may not (as compared to Cowon). As Nightmare put it, buy only what suits you.

If OP wants to buy the Nano, he won't be disappointed at all. What we are trying to say is that there are other options, equal or better, available which are not under the iron grip of Apple.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess Microsoft Zune SQ is also very good....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

*@ Krow*

Ok buddy,those are good reasons you pointed out. SQ is really subjective. Some are bass freaks and some like a mix of bass and treble and so on. Being able to reproduce the actual sound output is also important for a pmp.

But i agree that owning an apple pmp brings a lot of hassles with it and the biggest one is mandatory use of itunes to upload music,photos and videos. Really a pain in the arse.


----------

